# Has anybody else used Trigger Point Therapy for their IBS?



## beachcrafts (Jan 17, 2013)

I was suffering terribly for 2 1/2 weeks (2nd time) and had lost 7 lbs because I couldn't eat. My stomach was distended, and I felt full while feeling starving at the same time. I had a burning feeling to the left of my belly button. I tried Kefir, probiotics, stomach enzymes (helped alittle) but I read something about trigger points could be causing all the problems I had. I was somewhat skeptical but I had the book at home so looked up my pain pattern and found the 2 trigger points on my abdomen and massaged them for 5 mins twice that night and felt immediate relief but then it would start hurting again within 20 mins. The next morning I felt about 50% better. I continued to do it that day and I'm not kidding when I say when I woke up the next day I felt 95%! It's been 2 weeks now. If I start to feel something I go back and massage them and it goes away. I can't believe it. It may or maynot work for you but all I know is this worked for me after trying everything! I'm also having regular BM's at least once a day now which was not happening at all.

This is what I read: http://www.triggerpointbook.com/abdomina.htm and these are the trigger points I massaged.

Just want to help anyone else who suffers with this because it's so horrible and really hinders you living your life.

Barb


----------

